# Need help with old electric motor



## Old Iron (Oct 1, 2012)

I decided to take the motor for the drill press apart to clean it up and paint it. This thing was full of grease.

I can clean the end caps and the armature in my parts cleaner, I scraped out a few pounds of the grease so there good to go.

What I need to know is how to clean up the windings? The grease is packed in it so it will have to be flushed out.

Do I get contact cleaner or is there a better way. See pictures.

Thanks 
Paul


----------



## macrnr (Oct 1, 2012)

YIKES, did this thing run before you tore it down? Anything you use, cannot be as bad as where it sits right now. If it was me I would clean it with solvent and then hit it with compressed air to get all of the grease out of the cracks and creases. Good luck


----------



## Alan Douglas (Oct 1, 2012)

Kerosene and an expendable bristle brush shouldn't damage anything.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the replys and yes it ran like a new one. I'm glad I decided to take it apart.

Paul


----------



## 12bolts (Oct 2, 2012)

Thats incredible that it ran like new! Just the extra insulation should have made it run warm at least. How did it get to that state?!
Is this something you recently picked up or have you had it a while?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 2, 2012)

I've had it about 3 or 4 years it was on a old camel back I scraped., I guess thats a lot of years of being greases. Can't say who ever didn't believe in Lubing it.

Paul


----------



## oldgoaly (Oct 2, 2012)

After it is clean and dry give the windings a coat of Gyptal.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll look for some of that Thanks.

Paul


----------



## November X-ray (Oct 3, 2012)

I know I am butchering the spelling here, but if you can find "trichlorithane1,1,1" solvent it will clean it to a point where no hydrocarbons will remain. Brake cleaner and many other solvents contain a lower strength form of this stuff. It is mainly used nowadays in testing labs that deal with asphalts and is easily recycled with a solvent still. Of course good ol Varsol will work too, just be sure to blow it out good before applying power to it again.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if that will hurt the windings, I haven't even used the brake cleaner yet for that reason.

Paul


----------



## November X-ray (Oct 4, 2012)

It shouldn't Paul, as it is a freon type liquid that evaporates really fast. Brake cleaner does not bother the rubber boots on the wheel cylinders or take the paint off the springs but I would suggest with any of these products to try a "test" piece first!


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going to set it a side and use a newer motor to get the press up and running, Then I'll worry about it.

Paul


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 24, 2013)

November X-ray said:


> I know I am butchering the spelling here, but if you can find "trichlorithane1,1,1" solvent it will clean it to a point where no hydrocarbons will remain. Brake cleaner and many other solvents contain a lower strength form of this stuff. It is mainly used nowadays in testing labs that deal with asphalts and is easily recycled with a solvent still. Of course good ol Varsol will work too, just be sure to blow it out good before applying power to it again.



the 1,1,1 trichloroethane is an excellent solvent,but is labeled carcinogenic under proposition 65 and hard to get a hold of these days. 
dang, i liked that stuff...
mike)


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 24, 2013)

My son in-law works for a asphalt company I'll see if-n he can get some.

Paul


----------



## Alan Douglas (Feb 24, 2013)

Kerosene or cheap paint thinner is much cheaper and will work just as well.


----------



## November X-ray (Feb 24, 2013)

Not if his son-in-law can score some 1,1,1 for free!


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 24, 2013)

Ulma Doctor said:


> the 1,1,1 trichloroethane is an excellent solvent,but is labeled carcinogenic under proposition 65 and hard to get a hold of these days.
> dang, i liked that stuff...
> mike)



Everything is "carcinogenic" in California:nuts:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 24, 2013)

You have to be careful not to take the varnish off the windings.  I'd be real leery of brake cleaner and such and would look more towards the isopropyl alcohol products and things like Techspray's Kleen ATMS http://www.techspray.com/product-info.php?pId=30&cId=14 

-Ron


----------

